# Value of old Stihl chain grinder



## EKreider89 (Aug 12, 2022)

This popped up on the local Craigslist. Can someone give more information on this?


----------



## Woodslasher (Aug 12, 2022)

@Philbert


----------



## Philbert (Aug 12, 2022)

‘Made in West Germany’ gives you some idea of the age!

Does it work?
Is it complete?
Are parts still available?

Last time I looked STIHL made a ‘USG’ grinder, and a similar looking ‘HOS’ grinder that had fewer adjustments. I would want the USG model. 

If the price is right for you, it might be worth a look. But be careful about comparing it to a grinder 30+ years newer!

Philbert


----------



## ballisticdoughnut (Aug 12, 2022)

We have three of those grinders at my shop. Been grinding chain for 30+ years three to four days a week. Sometimes more. Just had one go down a few months ago. I’d buy it in a heartbeat.


----------



## EKreider89 (Aug 13, 2022)

Philbert said:


> ‘Made in West Germany’ gives you some idea of the age!
> 
> Does it work?
> Is it complete?
> ...


Is the only difference between the HOS and the USG, the amount of adjustments? Is that how you tell the difference?


----------



## Philbert (Aug 13, 2022)

EKreider89 said:


> Is the only difference between the HOS and the USG, the amount of adjustments? Is that how you tell the difference?


It’s been a while, so I don’t recall all of the specifics. But I believe that some of the angle settings on the HOS are fixed (?). Might be fine for general sharpening, but if I was buying a new one, at what they sell for, I would like the additional adjustability. 

I don’t know if these designations or capabilities apply to older STIHL grinders. 

An available, used STIHL grinder ( any model), could still be a very good deal. I don’t see them offered very frequently. 

Philbert


----------



## EKreider89 (Aug 13, 2022)

Philbert said:


> It’s been a while, so I don’t recall all of the specifics. But I believe that some of the angle settings on the HOS are fixed (?). Might be fine for general sharpening, but if I was buying a new one, at what they sell for, I would like the additional adjustability.
> 
> I don’t know if these designations or capabilities apply to older STIHL grinders.
> 
> ...


He’s asking $75. Is that good? Fair?


----------



## Philbert (Aug 13, 2022)

EKreider89 said:


> He’s asking $75. Is that good? Fair?


If it works, and is complete, I would buy it. You could spend that on a couple of grinding wheels. 

Philbert


----------



## EKreider89 (Aug 16, 2022)

I did get the grinder. Paid $75 for that and an old 020av. Here’s more pictures of the grinder


----------



## president (Aug 16, 2022)

Philbert said:


> If it works, and is complete, I would buy it. You could spend that on a couple of grinding wheels.
> 
> Philbert


T1!


----------



## Philbert (Aug 16, 2022)

Congrats! 

If you contact STIHL with that nameplate information, they probably can send you a PDF of the User’s Manual, and maybe a parts diagram. 

Philbert


----------



## SimonHS (Aug 17, 2022)

https://www.stihlusa.com/webcontent/cmsfilelibrary/instructionmanuals/hos_manual.pdf



What confuses me though is that on page 13 it mentions different grinding angles, but (unlike the USG grinder) the motor arm angle is fixed. It then says that you can change the angle by raising or lowering the motor arm stop. I'm not sure how well that will work?


----------

